# Health Insurance Renewal 2A (VHI corporate Plan) 1C (Vhi one plan choice) Aug 1st



## maldart (24 Jul 2013)

Hi,

I currently have a VHI corporate plan for 2 adults and the Vhi one plan choise for my 7 year old son. This is up for renewal on Aug 1.

 I am looking at switching the adult plan to PM 10 11 with VHI but this has increased in price to €977 per adult. I like the extra cover this gives over the corporate plan.  Is there a better childrens' plan I should be looking at?

I have tried to find comparable plans on the HIA site for other companies but I am having trouble making comparisons. 

Any suggestions guideance greatly appreciated!!


----------



## snowyb (24 Jul 2013)

Hi maldart,

Welcome to AAM. 

There are a couple of options open to you as alternatives to VHI at the moment;

Aviva Health has a good offer for children at the moment, aged 5-17,price 150pa
Family Focus plan, a new range of plans issued on 28/6/2013. This reduced price will apply upto and including  26/8/2013.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?290&343/

Note; this plan covers 38 public hospitals,  22 public hospitals are not covered.
The 3 Dublin children's hospitals are covered, Crumlin hospital, Temple st and Tallaght.  I don't know what part of the country you're based in, but if you check on the hospital list under inpatient on the above link, it gives the full list of hospitals covered and those not covered.  If they suit your area, this is a good plan worth considering.

If not, the cheapest plans, including all public hospitals, with Aviva for children are as follows;

1. Aviva Health Starter; price per child 209 - public hospital cover, limited day to day outpatient cover.
2. Level 2 Family Health; price per child 228 - public,private and hi-tech hospital cover included, limited day to day outpatient cover.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?290&271&248/

Note; there are no private childrens hospitals in Ireland, but if you have hi-tech cover, the Blackrock Clinic and Mater Private hi-tech hospitals offer a range of typical children's surgery for children over 3 yrs of age. Otherwise, a plan with just public hospital cover is adequate for children.

Aviva has good value on offer for adults, one similar to VHI pmi 10 11, and one slightly better as follows;

1. Health Plan 05;  adult price 946pa; full hospital cover + good outpatient cover with a 50euro excess.

2. Health Plan 06;  adult price 980pa; full hospital cover + good outpatient cover with a 1euro excess.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?93&307&309/


As an extra option, that may or may not suit your situation,  2 new Aviva plans, one with selected public,private and hi-tech hospital cover+limited outpatient cover.(765pa)  The other with just selected public hospital cover and good outpatient cover. (750pa).

Details as follows;
1. First Focus plan;
2. Day2Day Focus plan;

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?340&339/

Its important to click on the 'hospital list' on each plan to make sure the hospitals you would require are covered.  If the list suits your requirements it 
may be worth considering.

Note; there is only public maternity cover on these plans so if private maternity hospitals are your preference, the other suggestions Health Plan 05 or 06 above would be suitable. 

These new plans may be of interest to others reading this post.
They can also be checked out here as well as some others;
www.avivahealth.ie/focus-plans/

Alternative options with Laya as follows;

Adult Option;  Simply Health Connect; price 960(987) - full hospital cover + good outpatient cover, 1 euro excess. 

Child Option;  Family Care plan; price 212(218) - full hospital cover + good hospital cover, 1 euro excess.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?late...nnect-and-health-sense-connect-on-01.08.2013/

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?50/

Prices above in brackets include a 3% charge if you pay by monthly instalments.

There's a lot of food for thought to consider.
If you need any further help, no problem.

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## maldart (25 Jul 2013)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks Snowyb, plenty to look at there and I would never have known about the Aviva offer for kids.


----------

